# Spesh Crux Force Aluminum not Carbon??!!



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

2012 top of the line $2800 Crux Expert is aluminum not carbon? There's not even a carbon framset option in 2012? This from the 2012 early launch online.... seems like a huge miss. Are there more Cruz carbon models on the way? And holy cow, how much is carbon going to cost?
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62221&scid=1099&scname=2012+Early+Launch


----------



## skyler (Sep 3, 2008)

The early launch does not include all models. You can prolly expect an s-works model, which will be carbon.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, but 2011 Crux $2700 price point was carbon, and now the $2800 model is aluminum? This seems crazy out-of-wack to me. $2800 bike is above my threshold (of about 2 grand) for aluminum.


----------

